# OFA Brag!!!!!



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Got the call a little while ago..... Charlotte (DinoBlue here on the boards) got the OFA certs back for Eyra vom Wildhaus.

OFA EXCELLENT Hips and Normal Elbows!!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome!! Congrats


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Excellent is always Good!! 









Big Congrats!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

BIG CONGRATS ladies!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Love those Excellent OFA ratings, they are far and few between and normal elbows to complete the picture.

Congrats.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice!!! Congrats to owner and breeder!!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That is excellent news Chris!!! You must be very, very, VERY proud!!!


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

AWESOME!!! Absolutely AWESOME!!! Big Congratulations.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

That's EXCELLENT news!!!








all around!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lee


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

We were doing the happy dance last night







This was THE best piece of mail I have recieved in a long time


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

That's wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! What awesome news!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is fabulous! You don't see a lot of excellent GSD's!!! Congrats and kudos to a good breeding program and good genetics!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Congratulations! 

Care to share the name of the radiologist?


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

I be happy to







Dr. Mostosky


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

I'd be doing the happy dance too! Congrats


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

From julie and her mom

julies'omom


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)




----------

